# [emerge] como emerger qemu con gcc-3?? {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente... 

    necesito cambiar una maquina virtual de virtualbox a vmware y para ello tengo q instalar "qemu" ...

el tema es que cuando me dispues hacerlo me encontre con lo siguiente...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3

 * qemu-0.9.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  alsa elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3 failed:

 *   gcc 4 cannot build qemu

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called pkg_setup

 *   qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3.ebuild, line  39:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "gcc 4 cannot build qemu"
```

por lo que entiendo me pide que compile "qemu" con gcc-3  y no con gcc-4....  yo tengo instalado en el sistema.. *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery -i list |grep gcc
> 
> !!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option
> 
> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1
> ...

   ya que gcc se utiliza para compilar todo lo que tengo en el sistema, quisiera saber si existe algun cuidado que tenga que tomar, o si es posible tener 2 versiones del mismo?...

 o a su defecto como instalo qemu o si alguien conoce alguna forma de migrar una maquina virtual de vbox a vmware sin tener q estar instalando tambien qemu...

saludos

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, usa el qemu de testing el de ~ en todo lo que tenga que ver con qemu y asi evitas tener que usar gcc 3x  :Razz: 

espero que le sirva  :Razz: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## upszot

listo gracias...

 instale la ultima de testing que estaba... 

de todas formas recién encontré un método para importar y exportar maquinas virtuales de VirtualBox a VmWare sin pasar por QEMU ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Exportar desde VirtualBox
> 
> 1.Hacemos clic sobre el menú Archivos > Exportar Servicio Virtualizado (Appliance)…
> ...

 

Lo saque de aca:

http://sliceoflinux.com/2009/09/09/importar-y-exportar-maquinas-virtuales-en-virtualbox/

(ya la exporte a la maquina y ahora voy a probar de importarla en vmware... si todo me sale bien... voy a quitar qemu ya que no lo uso...)

aunque antes de sacarlo voy a aprovechar a probarlo a ver como funciona =))

saludos y gracias

----------

